# GOT OHSS BEEN TOLD TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL SCARED!!!!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I have phoned my clinic and they have told me to go to the hospital as they think i have OHSS, I have been dizzy and my shortness of breath is not good its in my ribs and my belly is massive.
I have not gone because I'm scared and i don't want to have bloodtests and find out today if its worked or not.
My DP says that if i drink loads of water i should be okay is this correct??

Oh ladies what do i do, shall i just see if it gets better tonight?
 
Has anyone had these symptoms and got better without hospital treatment?

Love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Shye,  

I am no medical expert but i think i would be going to the Hospital as recommended 
OHSS can be very serious in a small number of cases and i would have thought that it would be better safe than sorry and get checked over 

I am sorry if that is not what you wanted to hear, but it is only my opinion 

xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi looby,  I do want to go but i dont want them at the hospital to think im being stupid,  the hospitals dont seem to understand Ohss they didnt last time i was in.
My hubby is tellin me i will be okay so im confused??

thanks, shye xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Shye

pls go to the hospital-they need to check you out

yes drinking alot of water will/can help but you need to be checked out medically

xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I should add that im 11 days into my 2ww xxx surely it would have come before now?


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Im so scared and i feel lonely xxxx

shye xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Although some hospitals are not very up on ohss symptoms and side effects - they do have a duty to take care of you and if your clinic have suggested you go in, i am guessing they must have a good reason 

Whilst drinking water is fine and can help reduce the chances of ohss as your hubby says, i would still think it would be better to go and find out exactly what is going on 

If you are pg then i believe the symptoms of ohss can get worse before they get better 

Please go and get yourself checked over 
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't want to create false hope but it could be that a bfp is aggravating and increasing the symptoms   

Have you got anyone you can call to go with you ??

xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

My Partner is here but he dont seem to bothered in the sense that its not serious, i may just go on my own, last time i was kept in for 5 days as they thought i had a clot but thankfully it was mild OHSS.  I know they will keep me in and my parents dont know about IVF as they went mad before when i went in hospital so i have not told them this time. 
If my partner was to urge me i would definitely go but because he seems layed back unless it gets worse im listening to him really.  Ohhhhhhh

shye


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Shye

You must go to the hospital. If it is OHSS it can get very serious if you dont go. I was about the same as you when i got it. 
Please go to the hospital you really do need to. Let us know how you get on.

Love KImx x


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Kim,

What symptoms did u have??

shye xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Shortness of breath, felt sick and was once, and very uncomfortable. Keep drinking the water but it needs to be checked out and treated if you have it.
Please dont leave it.
Love kImx x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Shye

sorry if i sound harsh however

is your DP a doctor? or medically trained to say your fine? if the answer to this is no then why are you putting you life at risk? the clinic have told you to go to hospital ........personally i would be listerning to them.

now pls pls get your self to hospital- as this has happened to you before they will know how to treat you- and you can ask not to be kept in and ask to be monitored daily if need be

xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Shye, 

Get yourself to the hospital - you will not be wasting anyones times. 

Better to be safe than sorry - I know.....

Carrie


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I totally agree with what ur saying and i will get myself along to them tonight.  Hope its a good sign as dont think i could face being in hospital and getting a negative....... 
I will go i promise xxx  
Maybe i should test before i go will it be too early. 

shye.

Thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shye

I agree with what the other ladies have said

I would say the sooner the better

especially as you have had ohss mildly before

do go and get checked out sweetie

If the hospital didnt think u needed checking out they wouldnt have told you to go into them

take good care of yourself

i do appreciate your dp doesnt want u to go
my dh is much the same but you must do this for you and your health plus that of any baby(s) you have on board the mothership!

thinking of you
but do go darlin
Emxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank u i will go promise and i will let u all know how i got on xxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks again to u all.

Shye xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

shye
I am sorry to be adding my bit in here, but surely you have a responsibility for your own health and that of your future baby.
I assume you are desperate to be a mother.
There should be no doubt in your mind whatsover. OHSS can be a serious life threatening condition, and better to be safe than sorry.
Please don't take my comments the wrong way, but your welfare should be paramount, I can understand you listening to your partner if he were in the medical professsion but if he is not then get yourself checked out girl.
Please take care and look after yourself, no-one else can do that for you.
Heather


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Shye good luck from me, my DH is also the same he's so ballsy about things since treatment, but if he has a bit of the sniffles, he's got Man Flu!!!! so you go and put your mind at rest, they know what they are doing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Just my opinion...

I would rather go to hospital and be checked out than risk my health- no matter what my DP/DH thought. 

If the clinic have concerns about you....then take notice. They do not take decisions like that easily and OHSS is not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Shye ~ I can only add to what the others have said.......you really need to go to get this checked out and you really need to do it as soon as possible hun.

Please let us know how you get on there......but please, please do go soon 

Loads of luck to you, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Have just spoke to Shye, she has gone to the hospital....So I will keep you all posted as to how she is getting on.
MrsHXX


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I have had a very exciting update!
Shye my lovely little friend has gone to the hospital with OHSS, is in fact PREGNANT she has got a ! 
I am so so happy for her, I am going to start another thread to wish her well in her recovery of OHSS and for a happy eight months! 
love MrsH XX
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83471.0
to post your well wishes!


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Brillinat news !!!!   
     

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

that is great news 

                                              

                                                     

                                            on yr   

                          wish u speedy recovery and a great nine months

                                xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Fantastic news!         

well done shye - congratulations!!!

xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Shye,

I Pm'd ya.  Contrats so much babe am so happy for u.....look after urself and i hope u feel better soon.
WELL DONE!! 

alexia x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi shye i hope u will be ok

Kate xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

THANKYOU TO EVERYONE FOR UR SUPPORT THAT REALLY PUT A SMILE ON MY FACE.
AS U KNOW I GOT A    VERY HAPPY AND A LUCKY LADY.
NEVER GIVE UP AS I DIDNT BELIEVE IT WOULD EVER HAPPEN AND NOW LOOK YIP-EEEEEE
GOODLUCK TO U ALL AND WISHES FOR LOADS OF BFP FOR EVERYONE XXXX

SHYE


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Shye, I have just seen this thread!

I am so glad you took everyone's advice and went to hospital and am doubly glad you got BFP!  Congratulations honey!! Fantastic news!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Shye

So have you got OHSS then. What treatment did they give you?
CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP brilliant news.

Love kImx x x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulations shye i had a funny feeling you were pg with all your symptoms etc.  You must be over the moon.  Enjoy
ally
xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi everyone apparently i have a urine infection and they have given me antibotic's but i dont wanna take tablets and hurt my babies im going to get advice from my clinic before i take them. I believe i have OHSS but they said they dont think it is and that was without main doctor looking at me stupid man.  
The hospital has a reputation of sending people home who are ill so i may go to another hospital tomorrow as im not happy with how i feel.  I dont see how a urine infection can  be related to:
1. bloated belly big
2. high temp
3.dizzy
4.pains in my belly
5.High blood preassure
6. pulse racing 

I had to have a blood test that  had to measure my oygen and they put it in my pulse it was pure pain and they sent me home without any of my blood results how stupid  
I will go to another hospital sunday if it dont inprove because i know i have OHSS i have had it before.

But the goodnews is i got a    so very excited yip-eeeeeeeeeeee

thanks everyone 
shye xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Shye,

Congrats on your BFP.  However, I think your symptoms do sound like OHSS.  I say this as I had it in the summer and it got worse after I got my BFP.  Mine was dismissed at first but I ended up having 24 litres of fluid drained from my tummy and spent 3 weeks in hosp.  If you don't feel right you must insist on being taken seriously.

OHSS won't harm your baby/babies (i'm having twins).  I was told that my OHSS was so bad because they were doing so well and producing lots of hormones like they should be.

Take care and email me if you want - I've been there and I know how painful it is x

Lou x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just wanted to update...
Shye has been admitted into hospital, with severe OHSS, she has got fluid in her stomach and is quite poorly, please prey for her and think of her....I hope you get better soon babes.
Love and Hugs
Elaine XXXXXXXXX


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Shye hunny im thinking of ya.  Bloody hspitals eh. Lucky u knew the symptoms.

Hope u make a speedy recovery with your precious cargo.

Take care 
Alexia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Shye

Only just seen this thread...how did I miss it 

Congratulations on the BFP   and I really hope that the OHSS eases up asap & you feel better soon.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hope you get better soon and see you on here again

hayley


----------



## H2006 (Apr 29, 2006)

Shye, 

I been following you on this thread and i am sooooooooo happy for you and yr  , congratulations.  

As for your OHSS, hope you get better soon and everything is ok,  

Cannot believe the hospital that sent you home - unbelievable. At least now you can be looked after correctly. Have plenty of rest and look after yourself and precious. 

Take care 

Hev
XX


----------

